# BMW E38 740i - Carbon Black



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

This time it was a 2001 registered BMW 740i (E38) in Carbon Black

I love this car and I simply love this colour.
Probably the best looking 7-series BMW ever made so far.
So I was pretty happy when that guy showed up to have it detailed.

But my god.... in what a state it was.....

Products used:

- Zaino Z-7
- Zaino Z-18
- Autoglym Powermax 3 TFR
- Zaino Z-6
- Visomax Prometheus PS205CC
- Visomax Prometheus PS200V8
- Visomax Prometheus PS250
- Visomax Prometheus PS1500
- Zaino Z-AIO
- Zaino Z-2
- Zaino Z-8
- Zaino Z-16
- Meguiar's All Season Dressing
- Meguiar's Glass Cleaner
- Zaino Z-9
- Zaino Z-10
- FLEX 602 VR
- Meguiar's G220 EU
- a variety of wool and foam pads
- etc... etc...

After foaming with AG Powermax 3, washing and claying.....










Not too bad from a distance.

Let's have a closer look....

Bonnet:



















Left rear quarter:



















Door:










Fender:



















Passenger side:



















Right rear quarter:



















Boot lid:



















Well.... let's say.... not exactly ready for the Concours d'Elegance..... 

But if you have ever seen how good Carbon Black *can* look, if it *is* properly finished, you see the upcoming work with only one crying eye.
Even more if you have a soft spot for E38's like I do.

Let's start.

First test spots had been made with Prometheus PS200V8 at speeds around 1800-2100 rpm.

Pretty promising (in some of the pics already finished with PS250):




























On the first couple of pics you may not have noticed this:










On some areas (like on the rear side of the wheel arch) there were still visible defects remaining.

Therefore some of the panels got the "extra TLC".
PS205CC on wool.










Throwing quite some dust but getting the job done....

50/50 on the drivers door










The rear half of the car was even worse than the front.
But after all nothing that couldn't be done.....

Looking quite dramatic..... well....it was.... -#-



















Once again for those who can't get enough of it.... :lol:










Rear quarter before:










And after one hard hit with PS200V8:










Still in need of some refining but not bad for one set.

Passenger side... working my way back to the front....










Didn't take any pictures of the roof. But I promise, that was corrected as well. 

Sooner or later every job comes to an end....
Finished with Prometheus PS250 around 1500-1800 rpm.










Wheels got Z-CS, Z-16 on the tires.
Wheel arches were treated with Meguiar's All Season Dressing.










The interior was in pretty good shape.
Quick wipe on the leather with Z-9 then treated with Z-10.



















On the outside the infamous Zaino treatment took place. :lol:
Z-AIO on G220, 3 layers of Z-FXed Z-2, finished off with Z-8
(I have already been in a hurry at this time so >>> no pics .... sorry...)

Results:














































Then it was time for some fresh air....























































Waiting to get picked up by it's owner:










*Money shot*










Thanks for watching! :wave:

Comments welcome.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that is some superb work :thumb:

love those cars as well and really like carbon black when it looks like a rolling mirror like that :lol:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

WOW brilliant turn around, hats off to you sir :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Loved it - some of the best 50/50 shots you'd ever want to see!
Well done you :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

impressive results dude.....and the money shot....jaw dropping


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

seriously, how do you people do this !!!!!!! Make it look so easy
super super SUPER job. Well done !!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Superb work! I'm very impressed by the turnaround, as has already been said the 50/50s are amazing. Love the E38s, great luxury at reasonable prices nowadays (if you can afford the running costs).


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

WOW :thumb: I bet the owner was well pleased ! What a difference. Well done mate,


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Thats amazing!!! 
Top Job :thumb:


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

:doublesho at those 50/50 pics...

What a tranformation!!! Well done!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike_001 said:


> Probably the best looking 7-series BMW ever made so far.


I totally agree mate, the newer ones are absolute horrors!

Fantastic turnaround on this one too, looks stunning and i adore that interior


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

F Me!

that is awesome! makes me want to go out and buy one!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks fantastic, stunning reflections


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

what a result


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Top job dude

:thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Ruddddeeee car, 740i drug dealer spec! Very nice work indeed sir!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the BEST corrections I have seen in a long time, truly awesome awesome work!

Love the interior as well!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

holly Crap! the bad side of the 50/50's looks like it was wet sanded!

Ace stuff!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Magnificent 7 :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Excellent work my friend... What a stunning turn around. Those 50/50s are among the best examples of why we do what we do.:thumb:

Thanks for sharing

OP


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work there - top correction and looking good :thumb:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Great 50/50s! Superb result - owner must be very pleased.


----------

